# tinctorius morph?



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

have 4 of these, they are still small, about an inch and they were just sold to me as tincs. not sure what kind. thanks! http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=30
[/img]http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=16


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

The links to the pictures do not work. The best thing to do would be to contact the vendor you got them from.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

I went through and found them in you gallery, They look to Citronella's. Good luck!


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm no expert but they look like Citronella to me


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i thought about that, but don't citronellas have less spots? that pic is kinda old, they have a few spots on their backs now. and they have tube things, kinda like a string of hot dogs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

For some reason the gallery is really not liking me... can someone link to the pics correctly?


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

looks most like a citronella, I am not sure how much variability they have though. The best answer sometimes is to go to the source of the frog and ask!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Is that the frog?


Doesnt look convincingly like a citron to me.

If it was purchased at some random show, and without any lineage background, I dont think you can just name it whatever it looks like...

Either you have to get detailed lineage info from the breeder, or you just got yourself some nice "tincs" but that is all you can say.

Any combination of a number of tinc morphs could produce hybrid offspring that look like that. 

Sorry

"buyer beware"

S


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing as Shawn. It looks a lot more like black and yellow than blue and yellow and that could certainly be a few frog morphs or a combination as Shawn said. It is scary people sell frogs as just "Tincs", it always bugs me when I see that. Or really generic stuff like "blue dart frog", or "yellow dart frog".


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

probably the reason it was just labeled "tinc" is that they didn't want to put "tinc cross"


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

ah, I'm gonna have to agree with the most recent comments. I didn't see that one in your gallery when I responded. I was referring to this guy


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

That looks a lot like my Nikitas. Man, this stuff is confusing!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Nikitas have black legs, so these are not Nikita tincs.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, mine do have a lot darker legs, although they aren't black. They came from Aaron's Frog Farm.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i got in contact with the guy i got them from finally and he said he sold them to the place i got them from as "suriname cobolts" but he's not 100% sure thats what i have. not really sure what that means. but do you think thats right?


----------



## Abbathx (Aug 15, 2007)

:?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Dendrobait said:


> Nikitas have black legs, so these are not Nikita tincs.


Nikitas are often described as having black legs, but can actually vary from dark blue to black in my experience.

Just FYI.


----------

